# JPanel überschreiben aus anderer Klasse



## hanst (5. Mrz 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe in der GUI meines Programmes einige JPanel.
Wenn ich eines davon nun überschreiben möchte, also etwas neues an dieser Position anzeigen lassen möchte, geht das ja innerhalb der Klasse problemlos. Also per panelXY.add(..)  .remove(..) etc.
Nun habe ich aber folgendes Problem:
Die Klasse mit der GUI des Hauptfensters (class Hauptfenster extends JFrame..) erzeugt während des Programmablaufs ein Objekt einer anderen Klasse. Dieses soll nun auch wieder auf die Elemente des Hauptfensters Einfluss nehmen können. Doch wenn ich über diese Klasse zum Beispiel ein JPanel des Hauptfensters verändern möchte (etwa mit hauptfenster.panelXY...), funktioniert das nicht. Eclipse zeigt dazu an: Cannot make a static reference to the non-static...
Wie kann ich das entsprechende Panel nun also verändern?
Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2006)

Mit Referenzen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=87333#87333


----------



## hanst (6. Mrz 2006)

super, danke!


----------

